# Too much excercise?



## Moonfall

I've been reading online to see if others run their chis like I do and go on long hikes..and multiple places have said to never walk more than a mile with a chi and to take breaks for just a mile walk, and also to never go out under 50 degrees even with a coat on? A couple even implied it was abuse to work them hard!

What on earth? A few places even seem to think exercise will kill a chi? 

It seems silly to me, they aren't glass..they're dogs. A chi who is used to a lot of exercise is not going to be hurt by it, right? I personally think Douglas not only likes but NEEDS a lot of exercise. Today we went to the dog park and biked around the block. He loved it and is now nice and tired, laying beside me. 

Is this true? I can't help but worry, but I know he needs and wants to be worked as he is, and he thrives on it. How much do you exercise your wee ones?

For reference here is one happy chi outside on a nice walk-










I just can't see a problem with it, I never let him get overtired. I am actually thinking about consulting my vet on the subject as well but want to hear your opinions.


----------



## doginthedesert

Lots of people on here (including me) walk and run and hike our chis extensively. I don't understand the people who think it is somehow dangerous to exercise a DOG! We get unkind comments when we are out hiking and I just ignore them.

Kerri can easily hike 6 miles and has done up to 12 with breaks. We walk for AT LEAST 45 minutes a day and she gets a 2 or so mile run a few times a week. She is healthy, her joints are healthy and her vet says the exercise is good for her! It is important to start slow, and I don't recommend running puppies until they are completely done growing, but yes, chis not only can take lots of exercise but many of them enjoy it.


----------



## paynee's

I don't think people understand how much energy they hav!!! They just see how tiny they r & nothing else!!!! My girls (well not diamond yet) love to exercise!!! Ruby (2.5yrs old) always keeps up!!!! & pearl tells me when she has had enough! Although she is always up for a beach run & wil run further there then at home !!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Moonfall

Douglas is almost two, so no worries about growing bones and such. He LOVES his exercise, whether it's running, walking, hiking or chasing toys indoors, he just can't get enough. I sometimes have to stop him because I fear he might hurt himself.

I adore having a dog who's size is so portable but who will never limit what I can do. He will be as good a camping companion as he is a house dog and I am so excited for summer so I can take him. The energy level is just right for me (and it is HIGH! Haha) and he helps get me out of the house when I am otherwise not feeling up to it.

I honestly might keep chis forever because of that. He's just such a clever boy and I love that we are able to wander around stores together but also able to turn around and roam the woods and get all dirty! He looks precious dressed up and acts like a tough guy, and he's not afraid of a little mud or a big dog.

Right now he gets run at the park each day no matter what, sometimes he gets a day off because of my pain or atrocious weather, but usually we go- if we don't I throw toys indoors for him because I can sit while doing so (standing makes the pain increase). On weekends he gets taken on long hikes, usually 5 miles or so at most, weather permitting, or goes to the dog park or something along those lines. I just started biking with him and he totally loves it and plan to do agility at some point. I feel like there is no limit to what this dog can do, he is a companion, a friend, a running partner, a biking partner, and can out run the bigger dogs no problem- but he eats very little and is just the right size to come with me everywhere.

I'm glad to hear others do it also.. I was starting to worry after reading that stuff. It seemed so odd. Like they are not real dogs or something. I hope that by having people see what me and Douglas can do together and how absolutely bonded we are and how much we enjoy it will help change thoughts on little dogs. So many people either hate little dogs because they "aren't real dogs" or they have them but don't treat them like dogs and the chis suffer for it. I think a lot of behavior trouble can be helped by working a dog well- a tired body and mind make for a content, relaxed dog and help release endorphins that discourage anxiety. So many owners don't let their dogs be dogs- "Oh no mud!", or "Oh no, a big dog!" or "Oh god a breeze stay inside little baby!". Silly..and sad.

That turned into a sort of rant..but I am glad to see others who know their little, adorable babies are real doggies and who treat them as such.


----------



## pupluv168

Toby and I walk at least a mile a day and it isn't unusual for us to walk 5-6 miles on the weekend. He also goes hiking with me in the mountains. 

He loves it. If he doesn't get his exercise he turns into a wild beast bouncing off the walls. He keeps up perfectly fine and we definitely worked up his endurance. And the biggest thing is I never push him. When he's done, I allow him to be done. 

He is a dog, and just because he is small doesn't mean he's made of glass. 

I'm sure Douglas loves the activity! Keep it up. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angel1210

As soon as this weather breaks, I am getting Angel out of his "couch potato" mode and making him walk! My first chi would walk 3 miles with my other two larger dogs 3-5 times a week! 

I think some people don't realize how important exercise is for all species, all sizes, all genders!


----------



## Rach_Honey

I second what everyone's said! Exercise is crucial for all dogs - both for their physical and mental well being. 

Honey gets about 2-3 hours a day, and trust me she could do more! At the weekends, we go for hikes or super long walks in the countryside. 

A LOT of people say to me - why do you walk her so much, she's just a little dog, she gets all the exercise she needs just running up the stairs! Wrong! 

Anytime she doesn't get enough exercise she certainly lets me know about it! Excessive barking, chewing. Generally being a loony tunes! 

The saying a tired dog is a happy dog is very true. X


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee

My vet, who I do not always agree with, told me, the first time we went to see him that chihuahuas are very delicate dogs but, once she is able to go out, she must go out every day for walking running etc. Over the summer he told me to let her swim! swim! swim! He told me exercise is cruicial and she will let you know when she has enough. 

She can chase her ball for hours and hours and hours and never tier. We do not have a lot of places for her to run free but she is out every day walking.

I never read that exercise is not good. 

I am glad you have days that you feel good enough to do all those things, Moonfall!! Its a great thing for you and Douglas!


----------



## KrystalLeigh

As long as the dog is accustomed to the exercise slowly and likes it, I think it's awesome! Most chi owners know that their dog is working 4-5 x as hard as they are to keep up and would give their dog breaks if they need them. On hikes, especially on hot days, I know when Odie needs a break and I'll carry her for awhile and offer her some water. She will actually "ask" to be picked up and if she does that, I have no problem giving her the break that she needs.


----------



## ~LS~

Do I even need to reply to this? Or does everyone know my "exercise speech" by now? LOL


----------



## jesuschick

I almost quoted you earlier but decided to stay out of the conversation since my girls are not the outdoorsy types. haha!


----------



## Moonfall

Happy everyone thinks it's okay. 

Douglas would be sad if I had to stop him.


----------

